# Torrified Wheat Vs. Flaked Wheat



## etbandit

Im looking at designing a recipe for a Belgian Wit (Hoegaarden) and was wondering what the difference is between Torrified and Flaked wheat?

What do each contribute the the flavour/mouthfeel/aroman etc?

Can they both be tossed into the mash or do they need to be boiled etc?


----------



## dig

Well! I've just gone through the process with my commercial wit over the last few months.

Neither need cooking as they are heat treated and the gelatinisation temp of wheat starch is pretty low anyway. I ran them both through the mill though.

Torrified wheat lends a very distinctive 'breakfast cereal' flavour and aroma, some off-putting sulphury notes (that fade), but great residual wheat haze and outstanding foam. Rolled wheat produces a beer with a dry and soft mouthfeel, excellent fresh wheat flavour and seems to aid in the development of Coopers-like esters of pear and apricot when using WLP400. I'm sticking with the rolled wheat; much more like Hoegaarden, but I will sneak some TW in there too to funk it up a bit. And to use up the 100kg I have left...

EDIT: I used TW and RW at 25% with equal amounts of malted wheat.


----------



## Stuster

If you're going to be doing a witbier, I'd have a read of this thread. There's lots of discussion of the style there.

From what I've read, torrified and flaked are basically the same and both can be just chucked into the mash. You'll need to do a cereal mash if it's just a raw wheat for example, but those two have already been gelatinised so can be used as is.


----------



## dig

Wit made with torrified wheat. Lovely lemon colour, just the right amount of haze and big, rocky foam.


----------



## dig

And now I have to drink a pint of wit. I was going to fang my mountain bike around this afternoon... The things I do for you blokes.


----------

